# Push pole purchase



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

The MHX is the nicest in the $399 category and feel it is better than a number of more expensive poles. Now in three lengths as well. The MHX diameter is what most carbon push poles are at 1-3/8” OD


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

pushing a heavier boat I would really say go with a stiffy hybrid, see if anywhere local to you is a dealer and can order it if there is not one on the shelf.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looked up Stuffy Hybrid reasonable price but only comes in 21'. Then looked at their graphite but couldn't figure out how to price a 24' may call them


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> Looked up Stuffy Hybrid reasonable price but only comes in 21'. Then looked at their graphite but couldn't figure out how to price a 24' may call them


They make a 24’ hybrid


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Call Mike Burleson at 8008715346 - he has the TFOs in stock. 20 Foot Push Pole Kit by Mangrove-TFO: Fly Fishing Gear - Burleson Sporting Co. I was going to buy one and he has followed up with me. Great guy.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

drop down menu allows you to select length
Stiffy Hybrid


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I may have to settle for a 21' pole. I'm not sure my down stairs garage will accommodate a 24 also I'll have to see if my 18' boat can handle the 24. I'm going to do some measuring
a 21 has worked well so far but there are days I wish it was longer


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Stiffy has blemished poles for sale if you are in Texas and can get to the plant. Other option is to buy used. I'm going with a 22' stuffy guide for me new skiff.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

After owning both, I like the MHX over the stiffy hybrid. It's a good bit more rigid and replacement sections are cheaper.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> I'm going to do some measuring
> a 21 has worked well so far but there are days I wish it was longer


That can apply to several things.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jmrodandgun said:


> After owning both, I like the MHX over the stiffy hybrid. It's a good bit more rigid and replacement sections are cheaper.


Thanks man
I decided on an MHX in 23'. Had to measure my downstairs garage that I found is about 25'. I'm going to have to fish it over the big wraped HVAC pipe that goes across the back ceiling. The other problem the is the MIX is .15" smaller than my current glass pole. That means my custom made PP holder may be to big cause it fits my 1.50" pole. I talked to Mud Hole and they said just use some moleskin . Apparently you aren't supposed to use a metal PP holder on carbon poles. When I talked to Stuffy they tried to see me a Tibor PP holder
Now my wife seems ok with more money on the boat but it's going to cost me some diamond ear studs


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Thanks man
> I decided on an MHX in 23'. Had to measure my downstairs garage that I found is about 25'. I'm going to have to fish it over the big wraped HVAC pipe that goes across the back ceiling. The other problem the is the MIX is .15" smaller than my current glass pole. That means my custom made PP holder may be to big cause it fits my 1.50" pole. I talked to Mud Hole and they said just use some moleskin . Apparently you aren't supposed to use a metal PP holder on carbon poles. When I talked to Stuffy they tried to see me a Tibor PP holder
> Now my wife seems ok with more money on the boat but it's going to cost me some diamond ear studs


Always worth the tradeoff...diamond vs. carbon fiber. Whenever my wife wants to buy something, I say sure because I already know what is next for me. "I am going to need a 5' Power Pole."
That's funny that you have a GLoomis/Stiffy Frankenstein. I too had a GLoomis/Stiffy hybrid I called it. I had a GLoomis pole and the low country mud sucked the foot right off it. I had to go the local marine store and buy a Stiffy foot for it. 
Also, I have a 18' boat and my 23' pole does great on it, even when trailering.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Padre said:


> Always worth the tradeoff...diamond vs. carbon fiber. Whenever my wife wants to buy something, I say sure because I already know what is next for me. "I am going to need a 5' Power Pole."
> That's funny that you have a GLoomis/Stiffy Frankenstein. I too had a GLoomis/Stiffy hybrid I called it. I had a GLoomis pole and the low country mud sucked the foot right off it. I had to go the local marine store and buy a Stiffy foot for it.
> Also, I have a 18' boat and my 23' pole does great on it, even when trailering.


Man that’s weird, didn’t think anyone had to put up with a Frankenstein pole like me. Mine is from “97


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I may have to settle for a 21' pole. I'm not sure my down stairs garage will accommodate a 24 also I'll have to see if my 18' boat can handle the 24. I'm going to do some measuring
> a 21 has worked well so far but there are days I wish it was longer


I kept the 24' Stiffy Guide from my Vantage to use on my EVOx. Originally I was worried it was going to be too long but it's no problem at all. I really appreciate the extra length over my old 21' Loomis pole when it is windy out and I'm pushing into the wind. If the 24' pole will fit, get it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I called Stuffy found I was figuring their prices wrong. Cheapest pole, hybrid, was $700. The guide is $1,200 but he said I could get a deal at $1,000
So then I talked to Mud Hole and they have me a 10% discount for my email address. My net is now $395 for a 23' pole
My wife ear rings probably at $1,000 so together we have a guide


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I just bought a 23’ MHX and put it together last weekend. Because it’s so stiff I’m going to have to move my push pole holders on the skiff since my old fiberglass pole has significantly more bend than the MHX. I also have a heavy 18’ skiff.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> I just bought a 23’ MHX and put it together last weekend. Because it’s so stiff I’m going to have to move my push pole holders on the skiff since my old fiberglass pole has significantly more bend than the MHX. I also have a heavy 18’ skiff.


I hope I don't have to move mine they retractable in to the gunnel


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

I am running an 18' Stiffy Guide on my Salt Boatworks FRS-14 and could not imagine lugging around anything other. After a few miles the weight alone was worth it to me. Now I can pole all day while fly fishing and not be completely wiped out.



Michael


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> I just bought a 23’ MHX and put it together last weekend. Because it’s so stiff I’m going to have to move my push pole holders on the skiff since my old fiberglass pole has significantly more bend than the MHX. I also have a heavy 18’ skiff.


When you put it together did you put the foot and point in first or last. When I talked to Mud Hole they said you could do it either way


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> When you put it together did you put the foot and point in first or last. When I talked to Mud Hole they said you could do it either way


I put the point on first and then foot. I used a wall and cooler full of water to keep it tight


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> I put the point on first and then foot. I used a wall and cooler full of water to keep it tight


Thanks man!


----------



## Capt Lucky (Dec 12, 2020)

Str8-Six said:


> I put the point on first and then foot. I used a wall and cooler full of water to keep it tight


I just received my MHX 21’ and discovered no labels on the sections. According to YouTube video and mud holes written instructions it matters which end of the end sections the point and foot go on. Has anyone else experienced this lack of labeling? Waiting on response from Mud Hole. First post here.
17’ Sterling


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capt Lucky said:


> I just received my MHX 21’ and discovered no labels on the sections. According to YouTube video and mud holes written instructions it matters which end of the end sections the point and foot go on. Has anyone else experienced this lack of labeling? Waiting on response from Mud Hole. First post here.
> 17’ Sterling


I talked to Mud Hole last week and the video is out of date and now they make the whole pole the same thickness so just put it together the way you want


----------



## Capt Lucky (Dec 12, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> I talked to Mud Hole last week and the video is out of date and now they make the whole pole the same thickness so just put it together the way you want


Thank you very much! I will start assembly tomorrow. I probably will be repositioning a holder on my boat as stiff as this thing seems. My old fg pole is very/to flexible and has a major bend in it when in the holders.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capt Lucky said:


> Thank you very much! I will start assembly tomorrow. I probably will be repositioning a holder on my boat as stiff as this thing seems. My old fg pole is very/to flexible and has a major bend in it when in the holders.


Yes my holder’s are aggressive too haven’t received my pole yet so we’ll see
My holders can’t move cause they retract in to the deck. I was think about a new holder or zip ties


----------



## Capt Lucky (Dec 12, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Yes my holder’s are aggressive too haven’t received my pole yet so we’ll see
> My holders can’t move cause they retract in to the deck. I was think about a new holder or zip ties


I assembled the pole over the weekend. In addition to info found here I received a call from Todd at Mud Hole confirming that each section is now identical with the exception of the screen printing on one section. He called again this morning, fantastic customer service, and we talked about the bend. He told me he has an extreme bend with his holders, uses the same pole and believes I have nothing to worry about! Picture attached here. That is my old pole on the fence where I do not normally store it. Deciding whether to sell it or keep for a spare. I have two 10' sections of 1 1/2 PVC coupled together for storage which has worked find for a few years.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capt Lucky said:


> I assembled the pole over the weekend. In addition to info found here I received a call from Todd at Mud Hole confirming that each section is now identical with the exception of the screen printing on one section. He called again this morning, fantastic customer service, and we talked about the bend. He told me he has an extreme bend with his holders, uses the same pole and believes I have nothing to worry about! Picture attached here. That is my old pole on the fence where I do not normally store it. Deciding whether to sell it or keep for a spare. I have two 10' sections of 1 1/2 PVC coupled together for storage which has worked find for a few years.
> View attachment 162098


Thanks for the information. I received mine today probably put it together this evening. Tried to bend one section, no dice, once I get the hole 23’ together it will bend. My holders are spaced like yours so I hope I don’t have to change them

I’ve wanted a carbon pole for years but thought that where to expensive Mud Hole makes a fine product and a reasonable price
Getting my RMD helped. Now the diamond earnings. They aren’t a bargain like the pole


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Since getting the MHX here are my thoughts
How do they sell it at this price. No shipping charge, it came with 2 part epoxy, lots of popsicle sticks, sand paper, gloves and directions. You need to talk to them first so you'll know their video is old and they don't mark the end of the of the pole. The whole pole is made the same so you only need to make the middle piece the one with the logo. I have the middle and 2 ends done waiting for it to firm. You don't need to use much epoxy it all pushed out the end. I cleaned it with Acetone. You need to have clean joints.
When I put the ends on the middle one with the point and one with the foot, you need to put to pole between something cause it's water tight and it may push apart.
I'm using a battery on one end and the other against the wall, some use a cooler full of water. Since I've been using a glass pole for years that weighs close to 10 lbs this one feels like air
Can't wait to use it but this week in North Georgia the temp will be lows in the 20's and 30's


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well before I put it together I measured one of the 3 pieces and it calculated to longer than 23'. After I put it together it came the an even 24' wow. The box says it weighs less than 4 lbs.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't heard of an issue with it on a boat with more of a bend in the holders. Should be fine. I store mine off the skiff as well. As mentioned above, you do not need to go crazy on the epoxy. Just a little sand paper and clean the inside to be sure you get all the mandrel release wax off the inside. If you are too heavy on the epoxy you can push a big chunk of it down into the pole that could pop off under a heavy flex causing your pole to sound like there are rocks inside. Another good point on boxing it in while drying, it can back off as it is air tight.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Having assembled one or two poles over the years (understatement...) here's a tip for any first timers... After your pole is assembled and one end is epoxied or caulked together (I've done it both ways...) and allowed to set up properly - the last bit is to epoxy the fork end in place. Here's the trick - epoxy that last end in place and instead of bracing it all together simply stand the pole on end with the newly glued fork (or point) at the bottom and leave it in that position for a day or so... The actual weight of the pushpole will hold that last bit in place until it sets up the way you want it. At my house there's a corner of the garage that allows you to be certain that the pole won't move as it cures out but any structure - even a tree will do just fine as long as it allows you to stand the pole vertical with the newly glued (or caulked) part at the bottom will do just fine... Remember not to mess with that pole at all until it fully cures for best results...

Hope this helps...

"Be a hero..... take a kid fishing...."


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Since getting the MHX here are my thoughts
> How do they sell it at this price. No shipping charge, it came with 2 part epoxy, lots of popsicle sticks, sand paper, gloves and directions. You need to talk to them first so you'll know their video is old and they don't mark the end of the of the pole. The whole pole is made the same so you only need to make the middle piece the one with the logo. I have the middle and 2 ends done waiting for it to firm. You don't need to use much epoxy it all pushed out the end. I cleaned it with Acetone. You need to have clean joints.
> When I put the ends on the middle one with the point and one with the foot, you need to put to pole between something cause it's water right and it may push apart.
> I'm using a battery on one end and the other against the wall, some use a cooler full of water. Since I've been using a glass pole for years that weighs close to 10 lbs this one feels like air
> Can't wait to use it but this week in North Georgia the temp will be lows in the 20's and 30's





TheAdamsProject said:


> I haven't heard of an issue with it on a boat with more of a bend in the holders. Should be fine. I store mine off the skiff as well. As mentioned above, you do not need to go crazy on the epoxy. Just a little sand paper and clean the inside to be sure you get all the mandrel release wax off the inside. If you are too heavy on the epoxy you can push a big chunk of it down into the pole that could pop off under a heavy flex causing your pole to sound like there are rocks inside. Another good point on boxing it in while drying, it can back off as it is air tight.


I talked to Todd at Mud Hole today and he confirmed the ferrule
has tight tolerances so not much epoxy is needed but you need to go around the ferrule then twist it as inserted


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

After it set all night. This afternoon I cleaned a small amount of epoxy drip then took it out and tried my PP holders. Success!!!! After talking to Todd he said to put some felt on the inside of the holder to keep the pole from sliding


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> Having assembled one or two poles over the years (understatement...) here's a tip for any first timers... After your pole is assembled and one end is epoxied or caulked together (I've done it both ways...) and allowed to set up properly - the last bit is to epoxy the fork end in place. Here's the trick - epoxy that last end in place and instead of bracing it all together simply stand the pole on end with the newly glued fork (or point) at the bottom and leave it in that position for a day or so... The actual weight of the pushpole will hold that last bit in place until it sets up the way you want it. At my house there's a corner of the garage that allows you to be certain that the pole won't move as it cures out but any structure - even a tree will do just fine as long as it allows you to stand the pole vertical with the newly glued (or caulked) part at the bottom will do just fine... Remember not to mess with that pole at all until it fully cures for best results...
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> "Be a hero..... take a kid fishing...."


Thanks for the tip, standing the pole upright made the assembly really easy.


----------

